# Opinions: Is it too late to buy TeamBlackHat App?



## Koneesha (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi. I recently got into hacking my Droid X, and I've seen the TeamBlackHat app, and have seen the various leaks, and builds that this team has provided. My question is though, would it be worth it to buy it now? I am thinking of the number of leaks that would be coming out in the near future, and can not see a very large number of them. I would like to get the latest updates, but I am not sure if it would be worth it?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Not at the moment its not worth it to buy it....but i mean in the near future im sure we'll probably end up seeing a ice cream leak on there that would make it worth the money.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't think it is. You can always think of it as a donation. They have been leaking stuff nonstop.


----------



## Maxpower (Jun 11, 2011)

...That is why I purchased it. I have yet to use it though but I am sure I have benefited from p3droid's work in some way.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> Not at the moment its not worth it to buy it....but i mean in the near future im sure we'll probably end up seeing a ice cream leak on there that would make it worth the money.


 I honestly don't think there will be an ICS leak for the Droid X. I don't see us getting that update through Motorola. If us Droid X users get ICS, it'll be through ROMs like CM. I'd love to be proven wrong though.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

KatsumeBlisk said:


> I honestly don't think there will be an ICS leak for the Droid X. I don't see us getting that update through Motorola. If us Droid X users get ICS, it'll be through ROMs like CM. I'd love to be proven wrong though.


I agree. I think the DX is done from Moto with Gingerbread unless we get a few updates for security reasons. I am sure we'll see it with Roms or CM8 or something, but not from Moto. The DX is already a discontinued phone.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

KatsumeBlisk said:


> I honestly don't think there will be an ICS leak for the Droid X. I don't see us getting that update through Motorola. If us Droid X users get ICS, it'll be through ROMs like CM. I'd love to be proven wrong though.


The neopolitan on my phone ATM begs to differ....

Couple drops .... right into the head phone jack ... fail.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Koneesha said:


> Hi. I recently got into hacking my Droid X, and I've seen the TeamBlackHat app, and have seen the various leaks, and builds that this team has provided. My question is though, would it be worth it to buy it now? I am thinking of the number of leaks that would be coming out in the near future, and can not see a very large number of them. I would like to get the latest updates, but I am not sure if it would be worth it?


Its never too late for the TBH app lol, I doubt the x will be your last phone so why not just have it? It is a really handy utility type app besides it has more than just leaks, it has the latest versions of rsd lite, stock images etc. Plus a donation for the team is always good IMO


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

lancasterv3 said:


> Its never too late for the TBH app lol, I doubt the x will be your last phone so why not just have it? It is a really handy utility type app besides it has more than just leaks, it has the latest versions of rsd lite, stock images etc. Plus a donation for the team is always good IMO


Speaking of these downloads, where on the SD card are they stored? I can't seem to find them...


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

"KatsumeBlisk said:


> Speaking of these downloads, where on the SD card are they stored? I can't seem to find them...


They are stored in the teamblackhat folder. There has been a couple of times that I have downloaded stuff and the folder is not there, just try downloading something again or just make a folder called teamblackhat spelled just like that, no spaces or caps.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

KatsumeBlisk said:


> I honestly don't think there will be an ICS leak for the Droid X. I don't see us getting that update through Motorola. If us Droid X users get ICS, it'll be through ROMs like CM. I'd love to be proven wrong though.





johnomaz said:


> I agree. I think the DX is done from Moto with Gingerbread unless we get a few updates for security reasons. I am sure we'll see it with Roms or CM8 or something, but not from Moto. The DX is already a discontinued phone.


good points fellas


----------



## cid khaos (Jun 18, 2011)

"KatsumeBlisk said:


> I honestly don't think there will be an ICS leak for the Droid X. I don't see us getting that update through Motorola. If us Droid X users get ICS, it'll be through ROMs like CM. I'd love to be proven wrong though.


Why wouldn't the X get ICS, its spouse to put all android phones and tablets on 1 OS, there's word of the Lg Ally getting ICS and never seeing Gb, so I think we will get it, plus the phone is still really popular.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

cid khaos said:


> Why wouldn't the X get ICS, its spouse to put all android phones and tablets on 1 OS, there's word of the Lg Ally getting ICS and never seeing Gb, so I think we will get it, plus the phone is still really popular.


The OEMs don't support the old phones. That's why the OG Droid didn't get past Froyo. The phone's popularity doesn't make the OEM money if it's not being sold anymore. The Droid X may be popular, but it's no longer sold. Motorola (as a business, I don't agree with this) has no reason to support it anymore. Its main concern is the Droid X2 for the DX line. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to be proven wrong and get ICS, but I don't see it happening.

I don't think the Ally will get ICS either. It's an old phone, and if it hasn't gotten Gingerbread by now, I don't think it will. OEMs have moved on from these phones.


----------



## cid khaos (Jun 18, 2011)

"KatsumeBlisk said:


> The OEMs don't support the old phones. That's why the OG Droid didn't get past Froyo. The phone's popularity doesn't make the OEM money if it's not being sold anymore. The Droid X may be popular, but it's no longer sold. Motorola (as a business, I don't agree with this) has no reason to support it anymore. Its main concern is the Droid X2 for the DX line. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to be proven wrong and get ICS, but I don't see it happening.
> 
> I don't think the Ally will get ICS either. It's an old phone, and if it hasn't gotten Gingerbread by now, I don't think it will. OEMs have moved on from these phones.


Ima go do all the research I can, but from what I read that all the current phone would be upgraded to ICS and that was back around GoogleAtWork I/O event


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

cid khaos said:


> Ima go do all the research I can, but from what I read that all the current phone would be upgraded to ICS and that was back around GoogleAtWork I/O event


Mind you, I'm not against this happening. I'd love for it to happen. I just don't see it occurring. Unless Google makes the OEMs update the phones, they probably won't. Of course, we did just get another update to Gingerbread last month. Who knows what'll happen?


----------



## cid khaos (Jun 18, 2011)

"KatsumeBlisk said:


> Mind you, I'm not against this happening. I'd love for it to happen. I just don't see it occurring. Unless Google makes the OEMs update the phones, they probably won't. Of course, we did just get another update to Gingerbread last month. Who knows what'll happen?


Ya a see your point but keep in mind the google just bought Motorola mobility not that long ago.


----------

